# Two Monitors, One Computer



## Big Don

I've been watching quite a bit of TV online, I don't need no stinking DVR. The way my computer desk is set up, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my TV is right next to the TV I use as a monitor, would it be worth the money to buy a dual port video card? Any opinions on which ones are the best?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

I am more interested in how that ten key piano sounds.


----------



## Big Don

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I am more interested in how that ten key piano sounds.


I really like it. I do know what I would do differently, if I did it again. Would you like one? I got the piano for free, and aside from the two TV's, which I already had, I only spent $50 on the transformation. Close to 100 hours of labor. I still see pianos on Craigslist for free all the time. Go for it. One up me. Incidentally, Elton John has a piano/computer desk, but, his only has one monitor.


----------



## MA-Caver

If I'm not mistaken ... if you're going to run your computer on both monitors then yeah you're going to need a dual card so that it won't slow your computer down. 
If you are just going to compute on 1 monitor and watch tv on the other ... umm.. I don't think you would need to.


----------



## Big Don

MA-Caver said:


> If I'm not mistaken ... if you're going to run your computer on both monitors then yeah you're going to need a dual card so that it won't slow your computer down.
> If you are just going to compute on 1 monitor and watch tv on the other ... umm.. I don't think you would need to.


I see I didn't word that very well. I've been watching TV shows online. Would it be worthwhile to spend the money for a dual card just for that? I don't really use any of the capabilities my computer has. I read the news, I talk smack online, I watch some Youtube videos and recently, I've been watching TV shows online.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

http://media.obsessable.com/media/2008/12/11/multi-monitors.jpg
I would prefer something lowkey like this... nothing extravagant.


----------



## Carol

To be honest, I don't think it would be worth the money to buy a dual port video card. I run two monitors at work but the monitors are  close together -- practically touching each other, and slightly angled in to one another to reduce eye travel.

If you add a second monitor, you'd either be way off angle with one of the monitors, or (if you moved your kb to the center) you'd be slightly off angle for both.

That's the kind of thing to neck strain, headaches, upper back problems.   These are the kind of issues that sneak up on you over time, and once they become problematic they can take chiro work or PT to go away.

If you were to buy one, the right card to buy would depend on the connections of the two monitors....but, seriously, I wouldn't go dual port without woodwork that would hurt the aesthetics of your piano.


----------



## Big Don

Carol said:


> To be honest, I don't think it would be worth the money to buy a dual port video card. I run two monitors at work but the monitors are  close together -- practically touching each other, and slightly angled in to one another to reduce eye travel.
> 
> If you add a second monitor, you'd either be way off angle with one of the monitors, or (if you moved your kb to the center) you'd be slightly off angle for both.
> 
> That's the kind of thing to neck strain, headaches, upper back problems.   These are the kind of issues that sneak up on you over time, and once they become problematic they can take chiro work or PT to go away.
> 
> If you were to buy one, the right card to buy would depend on the connections of the two monitors....but, seriously, I wouldn't go dual port without woodwork that would hurt the aesthetics of your piano.


I sit in front of the TV on the right side of the piano, and almost always have the other one on just for noise. Silence bugs me... Aside from looking at the monitor in front of me and missing something on the TV, I haven't had any problems...


----------



## Carol

Big Don said:


> I sit in front of the TV on the right side of the piano, and almost always have the other one on just for noise. Silence bugs me... Aside from looking at the monitor in front of me and missing something on the TV, I haven't had any problems...



I hear ya about having the TV on for noise.     If that's the case, and you're primarily using the second screen for internet TV...let me ask you this...does the left screen have a computer monitor connection?  (I assume it does, flat screens typically do).   

If so, what types of connectors do both screens have?  That will influence a recommendation.


----------



## Big Don

Carol said:


> I hear ya about having the TV on for noise.     If that's the case, and you're primarily using the second screen for internet TV...let me ask you this...does the left screen have a computer monitor connection?  (I assume it does, flat screens typically do).
> 
> If so, what types of connectors do both screens have?  That will influence a recommendation.


I bought them at the same time, they are both 20" Sylvanias with a standard monitor connector and all the usual TV connectors, HDMI, Component, Coax, etc


----------



## crushing

I'm thinking of buying a Roku box for Netflix, Pandora, and Hulu:  http://www.roku.com/.  Just something else to consider with your setup.


----------



## Carol

Big Don said:


> I bought them at the same time, they are both 20" Sylvanias with a standard monitor connector and all the usual TV connectors, HDMI, Component, Coax, etc



This is a dual-port HDMI with 1GB VRAM that has received some good reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Zotac-GTX460-..._1_cc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297040787&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Big Don

crushing said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Roku box for Netflix, Pandora, and Hulu:  http://www.roku.com/.  Just something else to consider with your setup.


Thanks, I read quite a bit about those after seeing someone somewhere comment on them.
I don't want one now, but, I'll probably get one eventually.


----------

